# My new BMW 440i M Sport



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

I picked it up on March the 3rd having waited 3 long months!

Loving the car at the minute, the engine and auto gearbox are brilliant.

The black car with the full white leather goes well I think. Love it!

The dealer didn't wash the car as instructed, I picked it up dirty!
Done the full process except the exterior polish, the car simply did not need a polish just yet, I will wait a few months when I notice a few more light marks and swirls.
I topped it with OCD Nebula then finished with a mix of BSD and Gyeon Cure. It worked well and beads very good!

Unfortunately I did not get the SLR camera out, the weather weren't the greatest and it does ruin the pictures and reflections. When the sun comes out i'll get some better shots!





















Some reflection and beading shots!









Thanks for looking!!!


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

That is nothing short of stunning...!

Literally exactly the spec I would go for!

I would love to pit up against one of these, see if I made the right or wrong choice going with the S5...!

Who am I kidding...I wouldn't complain if I ended up with either


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

DrEskimo said:


> That is nothing short of stunning...!
> 
> Literally exactly the spec I would go for!
> 
> ...


Thanks DrEskimo.

It is the BMW equivalent of the S5... To be fair I wouldn't of mind either the BMW 440, S5 or the C43 but in the end I am a BMW rear wheel drive guy and I also got a fantastic deal of just under 10k off a factory build and 2.9 apr. no brainer!

I have a friend with an 08 S5 Coupe and we are waiting till mine is run in for a little straight line accelaration comparison. Do you have the newer V6 turbo version?


----------



## 2000GT (Mar 11, 2017)

Nice specs! These cars with a tune can put down good power. 

Congrats!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Very smart.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Lovely motor fella, I was given a four series as a loan car from BMW and their auto gearboxes are fantastic, very quick on up shifts and down shifts and very snappy. IMO BMW make one of the best powertrains in the business. I also like the color combo of the interior, don't forget to use die block on the seats.:thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great looking car fella and love the beading pic


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Rob D 88 said:


> Thanks DrEskimo.
> 
> It is the BMW equivalent of the S5... To be fair I wouldn't of mind either the BMW 440, S5 or the C43 but in the end I am a BMW rear wheel drive guy and I also got a fantastic deal of just under 10k off a factory build and 2.9 apr. no brainer!
> 
> I have a friend with an 08 S5 Coupe and we are waiting till mine is run in for a little straight line accelaration comparison. Do you have the newer V6 turbo version?


That sounds like a cracking deal. I was looking in November last year and didn't get much discount, hence went for the S5.

Nah I have the middle of the those two models! It's not the older V8, and not the new V6 turbo, but the V6 supercharged.


----------



## Graham225 (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice motor, picked mine up last week I went for the gran coup this. Get some L1 on that leather 👍

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryman (Oct 1, 2006)

sweet, love that


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Lovely motor fella, I was given a four series as a loan car from BMW and their auto gearboxes are fantastic, very quick on up shifts and down shifts and very snappy. IMO BMW make one of the best powertrains in the business. I also like the color combo of the interior, don't forget to use die block on the seats.:thumb:


Cheers Soulboy.

I have always liked BMW's I had my E46 330ci for over 7 years. The BM engines just seem to pull every gear all the way through, other engines seem to fade!
I have a box of 150 DrLeather wipes in the boot at all times. I have read a lot on the DyeBlock etc and a lot of people said it's a waste of time.

I give them a once over every week and they see looking good still. Only into my third week though. :lol:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Lovely motor fella, I was given a four series as a loan car from BMW and their auto gearboxes are fantastic, very quick on up shifts and down shifts and very snappy. IMO BMW make one of the best powertrains in the business. I also like the color combo of the interior, don't forget to use die block on the seats.:thumb:


Do they use ZF boxes, or is it their own one?


----------



## STRicky (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm pretty sure its a ZF unit these days unless it's an M car, then you get the DCT


----------



## X-Type_Bobstar (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice motor and lovely colour combination!


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

stunning and what an interior combo


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Mother-Goose said:


> Do they use ZF boxes, or is it their own one?


I believe it's a ZF box. It was a 2.0 ltr diesel that I drove.


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the positive comments!

Done that Saturday and the dust has already got it. Black is nice when clean but boy does it show dirt!


----------



## Imperialjim (Aug 19, 2013)

Mother-Goose said:


> Do they use ZF boxes, or is it their own one?


It is a ZF box, most likely the ubiquitous 8HP.


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Very nice colour combo.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That looks stunning!


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Amazing car and engine. 

I have the M140 and love the engine. I'm already thinking ahead about either the 3/440i when the time comes to replace the M140. 

I have red leather interior and use Gyeon Leathercoat to help with keeping dye from the seat.


----------



## Garybooth (Aug 19, 2013)

Very Nice !


----------



## beemer5711 (Nov 12, 2016)

Stunning! Wish they did this white on the M140i interior instead of the oyster.

Where are you based? Would you be interested in swapping your silver exhaust tips for my black ones that are on My 800 mile old 17 plate M140i (long shot i know haha)


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

beemer5711 said:


> Stunning! Wish they did this white on the M140i interior instead of the oyster.
> 
> Where are you based? Would you be interested in swapping your silver exhaust tips for my black ones that are on My 800 mile old 17 plate M140i (long shot i know haha)


Haha, I loved the optional interior on the 440. The white is stunning, I get what you mean about the Oyster.

I cannot believe you want to swap the black tips! I wanted them on from factory but they said they don't fit from the M140... I don't know how true that is.
Have you looked into it?


----------



## beemer5711 (Nov 12, 2016)

Rob D 88 said:


> Haha, I loved the optional interior on the 440. The white is stunning, I get what you mean about the Oyster.
> 
> I cannot believe you want to swap the black tips! I wanted them on from factory but they said they don't fit from the M140... I don't know how true that is.
> Have you looked into it?


I would of done the same I think, the oyster is too much of a cream for my liking so I opted for red.

I've seen a few pics over on babybmw.net over the silver against the black and really liked it! I think one said that they swapped with a 340i but I will double check.


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

beemer5711 said:


> I would of done the same I think, the oyster is too much of a cream for my liking so I opted for red.
> 
> I've seen a few pics over on babybmw.net over the silver against the black and really liked it! I think one said that they swapped with a 340i but I will double check.


Why don't you like black that looks gorgeous from behind!

To be honest the silver ones have grown on me but the black look good!


----------



## beemer5711 (Nov 12, 2016)

Rob D 88 said:


> Why don't you like black that looks gorgeous from behind!
> 
> To be honest the silver ones have grown on me but the black look good!


I just think the rear end is too dark and hides the exhausts, on a light coloured cari agree they look good


----------



## K777mk2 (Jun 30, 2016)

Love it.
The piping finishes off a perfect combo.


----------



## beemer5711 (Nov 12, 2016)

just spoke to the sales manager at my dealership who actually sold me my car, this is what he said...

Yep the tips are a straight swap... about £60 for the pair I think.
You need to get a firm grip of the old ones and wiggle them off. Took me a while to do mine.
Sit on the floor behind the car and tug. The new ones slot on and there is v shape slot that the lug slides in to


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

beemer5711 said:


> just spoke to the sales manager at my dealership who actually sold me my car, this is what he said...
> 
> Yep the tips are a straight swap... about £60 for the pair I think.
> You need to get a firm grip of the old ones and wiggle them off. Took me a while to do mine.
> Sit on the floor behind the car and tug. The new ones slot on and there is v shape slot that the lug slides in to


Did you pull yours off? Nice to know that out is easy and only 60 quid. I might get a dark set for the winter when it comes back!

If I hadn't have seen mine on my car I would of jumped at the chance to swap. But as it is it looks good. 
Thanks for the offer anyway!
You going to order a set?


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Not usually a fan of BM's but thats a stunner Rob. Congrats buddy :thumb:


----------



## beemer5711 (Nov 12, 2016)

Rob D 88 said:


> Did you pull yours off? Nice to know that out is easy and only 60 quid. I might get a dark set for the winter when it comes back!
> 
> If I hadn't have seen mine on my car I would of jumped at the chance to swap. But as it is it looks good.
> Thanks for the offer anyway!
> You going to order a set?


No worries bud, 
If I can't find anyone that wants to swap I'm going to buy some 'BMS' ones that are larger and slash cut at around the £80 mark.


----------



## danielhoworth (Jul 14, 2010)

DrEskimo said:


> That is nothing short of stunning...!
> 
> Literally exactly the spec I would go for!
> 
> ...





Rob D 88 said:


> Thanks DrEskimo.
> 
> It is the BMW equivalent of the S5... To be fair I wouldn't of mind either the BMW 440, S5 or the C43 but in the end I am a BMW rear wheel drive guy and I also got a fantastic deal of just under 10k off a factory build and 2.9 apr. no brainer!
> 
> I have a friend with an 08 S5 Coupe and we are waiting till mine is run in for a little straight line accelaration comparison. Do you have the newer V6 turbo version?


Not to be awkward, but the BMW equivalent of the S5 would be a 5 series.

4 series - S4.

Nice car though, I do like the new 4 series and great engine choice also :driver:


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Think u'll find BMW changed from 3 series coupe to 4 series to copy Audi A4/3series and A5/4series me thinks ummm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

danielhoworth said:


> Not to be awkward, but the BMW equivalent of the S5 would be a 5 series.
> 
> 4 series - S4.
> 
> Nice car though, I do like the new 4 series and great engine choice also :driver:


Yea as Big Mac points out, the 4 series is the new BMW Coupe. The 5 series is a big Saloon, which rivals the A6.

3 series > A4
4 series > A5
5 series > A6


----------



## ash7jar (Feb 5, 2010)

Absolutely stunning mate, got a 335d in exactly the same black with white oyster leather interior.


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

ash7jar said:


> Absolutely stunning mate, got a 335d in exactly the same black with white oyster leather interior.


Ash this is Opal White.


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

danielhoworth said:


> Not to be awkward, but the BMW equivalent of the S5 would be a 5 series.
> 
> 4 series - S4.
> 
> Nice car though, I do like the new 4 series and great engine choice also :driver:


thats like saying the mazda 6 is the equivalent of the bmw 6 series with that logic! :devil:

1 series - a3
m140i - s3

2 series coupe - TT
M2 - RS3

3 series - a4
340i - s4
m3 - rs4

4 series - a5
440i - s5
m4 - rs5

5 series - a6
m5 - rs6

7 series - a8

just to name a few


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

danielhoworth said:


> Not to be awkward, but the BMW equivalent of the S5 would be a 5 series.
> 
> 4 series - S4.


Dr.Eskimo's S5 is the the 2 door coupe version so yes a direct comparison to the 2 door coupe 4 series BMW

The S5 Sportback (the 5 door coupe) is a direct comparison to the GT 4 series BMW

:thumb:


----------



## lukerooker2014 (Feb 16, 2017)

Nice. Not a model you see often 👍👍

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Stunning car mate. I'm looking at one of these in your spec as my next car but I'm a little concerned about rwd and no X DXrive available. I've been driving for 24 years and only ever had fwd cars so the idea of a powerful rwd car scares me to be honest as I've heard horror storied of people not being able to get the power down with these new 3l engines. How do you find it particularly pulling out of junctions/setting off from the lights in the wet?


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Very nice, lucky fella..


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

tmitch45 said:


> Stunning car mate. I'm looking at one of these in your spec as my next car but I'm a little concerned about rwd and no X DXrive available. I've been driving for 24 years and only ever had fwd cars so the idea of a powerful rwd car scares me to be honest as I've heard horror storied of people not being able to get the power down with these new 3l engines. How do you find it particularly pulling out of junctions/setting off from the lights in the wet?


In all honesty it's very quick but in terms of traction it ain't a Lamborghini and pulling out of junctions is easy. Let's be honest if you want to fly out quick you don't smash the pedal to the floor because you will light up the rear wheels. You can accelerate very quickly without braking traction!
In the wet it's different but even still the traction control does it all for you. I like 4 wheel drive cars but for me the front wheels and for steering and braking, the rear wheels are for driving! The drive from a rear wheel drive is much better in my opinion the feel in the steering is more noticeable.

In the winter it's slightly more difficult but again it's only going to lose traction if you put too much throttle!

Go and test drive one I am sure you'll love it!

Thanks
Rob


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

tictap said:


> Very nice, lucky fella..


Cheers TicTap!


----------

